# have to pay IRS this year



## debodun (Feb 25, 2015)

I usually get a refund on my taxes, but when I saw my accountant I got some bad news - apparently the Social  Security I'm now receiving has put me in another income bracket, so I  owe a lot of money in taxes. The accountant recommended that I increase  my withholding on either my pension or SSI to bring my income down or  I'll owe even more next year (close to $2000) when I be getting a full year of SSI. Talking about robbing Peter to pay Paul!


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 25, 2015)

Somebody's gotta pay for Obamcare, illegal aliens and such.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 25, 2015)

We will likely be paying the IRS as well, but.........that's just the way it is. My wife does our taxes, because she's done taxes many times before and some years ago, worked part-time for a company that did taxes. Working in the Accounting Department and being a Financial Analyst has also helped her with doing our taxes. Thing is, the last two years that she's done our taxes, she's done something wrong. We didn't owe, but was informed that our refund would be bigger than she had figured and sent in. Talking about surprised!

Yep, taxes. It's not the Federal or State thing, but paying property taxes can be a pain in the butt as well, especially if a home owner owns more than one property. That's the good, perhaps even great, think about renting......no property tax to pay.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 8, 2015)

Yeah -- property taxes are a killer.  Mine go up every year.


----------



## Kitties (Mar 9, 2015)

So sorry to hear that. I hope you can get things worked out so you won't have to pay. I think my step father, who gets social security and a pension, got a little over one hundred dollars back this year.


----------

